# Find the hidden tiger?



## kburra (Jun 11, 2022)

The objective of the picture is to spot the hidden tiger. No, it’s not the visible jungle tiger in the foreground. Answer with found it. please.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2022)




----------

